# Muffler delete legality?



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Is this a legal mod?


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

probably depends on your local State laws.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

Kamau said:


> Is this a legal mod?


Depends...First off, there is no problem from the anti-pollution laws. As long as you retain the cats you are OK. However, many states have anti-noise ordinances...and...many cities have anti-noise ordinances which may be more strict than the state laws.
You probably won't get hassled providing you are not "showing off" the loud car.


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

I have no problem with it on mine. See my threads I have written...it is awesome. Highly recommend it. It is not too loud on these cars. Enjoy!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10243&highlight=muffler


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

Good info in the muffler thread referenced...thanks. My opinion is do the x pipe mod along with the muffler and resonator delete. Also, has not seemed to hurt my performance either since deleting the mufflers...ran a 12.75 at the track last night and was running 12.8's and 9's before, so about the same or a hair better, depending on driving.


----------



## 2006 GTO M6 (Nov 8, 2006)

Kamau said:


> Is this a legal mod?


No one will notice if you pull off the mufflers. Trick is the resonator is more restrictive than the cans. Replace the resonator with a good x-pipe, you'll get more power and a better sound.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

What is a resonator?


----------



## michaelskier (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks and functions like a muffler...in the middle of the exhaust, after the cats and before the mufflers. X-pipe replaces it.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

What's the reason for having both a resonator and a muffler? How much power can be gained with a muffler delete?


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Kamau said:


> What's the reason for having both a resonator and a muffler? How much power can be gained with a muffler delete?


A resonator resonates, which is to say it makes noise. A muffler doesn't.


----------

